# What do you think of this doe?



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying this doe.. She is exposed to a pretty nice buck. One thing that interests me is that her linear score went from 85 in 2011 to 80 in 2012. Why would that happen? What do you think of her?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Pros:
Neck is long
She has dairy character and femininity 
Nice capacity and depth
Long bodied
Topline is fairly level
withers are sharp

Cons:
Pasterns are weak
has almost no brisket
rear legs are posty
would like to see a tad more bone in her legs

Udder:
Capacity and teat size look nice
Would like to see more capacity though
Teat shape is good
teat placement is fairly good
something about her udder shape bugs me
Medial looks good
lacking in rear and fore attatchments


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She looks like a fairly nice doe. For the LA score, it went from ++VV 85 to ++VA 80. Reason for the drop in the final score is her mammary system score got less points on the second LA. She went from good plus in general appearance, good plus in dairy character, very good in body capacity, and very good in mammary system, to getting a score of good plus in the general appearance, good plus in dairy character, very good in body capacity and acceptable in mammary.

So the score went down because of her mammary, the appraiser scored her in the 85-89th percentile the first time, and the second appraisal, she scored in the 70-70th percentile. (She was appraised under two different people though, and they were a year apart.)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001571479 These are the LA trait scores she got, on a scale of 1-50

And structural traits, E would be the best, followed by V, +, A, F, and P Those standing for Excellent, Very Good, Good Plus, Fair, and Poor.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Are you looking for a show doe?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes im looking for a show/brood doe. Im in ca


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She would be a good brood doe but not sure about showing.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Yea, I agree. I think ill keep looking. Maybe need to contact dessert nanny and castle rock farm...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Where in CA are you? What are you willing to spend? I could help you look.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Im central ca. Ideally $500, but I want a doe that can be a champ, and i probably wont get that for 500 bucks. I found a doe from gryphon tor that seems pretty nice. she has a LA score of 89. She is the second goat down on their for sale page...

http://www.gryphontor.com/showgoats.php?available=1


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> Im central ca. Ideally $500, but I want a doe that can be a champ, and i probably wont get that for 500 bucks. I found a doe from gryphon tor that seems pretty nice. she has a LA score of 89. She is the second goat down on their for sale page...
> 
> I am in central CA too! I definitely think you can do much better than the first doe.
> 
> Are you okay with a kid or do you want a milker? How soon do you want the goat? If you want to send me an email directly I can send you to a few friends who have some very nice doelings you might be interested in or kids for the spring.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know about body wise but I am in love with that color. It is awesome!!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

She's nice but if you are looking for a CH then she may not be the way to go  
I would check out Castle Rock and DesertNanny, I have animals from both these farms, LOVE them! They are great for production and showing. Alethia Homestead and Trilogy Ranch have really nice animals but they are pricey. Grass Valley and Sierra Aspen Ranch have very nice animals as well. I will have a lot of nice, show quality doelings for sale in the spring. I will be adding an exciting new buck to my herd this weekend as well! Anyway, good luck in your goat shopping!


----------

